# what places are good around va?



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

i stay in va, and the only place ive been so far is wintergreen. seems like its real icy there, how would guys rate the other nearby resorts? (masanutten, etc)


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

never rode in VA but you should look into snowshoe and canaan in WV. got to be better than wintergreen (from what i have heard). i mostly ride PA mountains(whitetail, liberty and 7springs)


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

T.J. said:


> never rode in VA but you should look into snowshoe and canaan in WV. got to be better than wintergreen (from what i have heard). i mostly ride PA mountains(whitetail, liberty and 7springs)


Hey, how is 7 Springs around spring-break time? I'm planning a trip there in mid-march for spring break


----------



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

any1 hear anthin about massanutten?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

i've never ridden there, but from what i've heard it's a whole lot of nuthin'! i've heard it's more of a skiers joint.

being in hampton, massanutten can't be closer to you than the WV mountains, is it?

i'd agree with TJ- go to snowshoe or canaan valley.

if you're going to canaan, check out the appalachian cabins in seneca rocks. they sleep about 10-12 people w/ a hot tub, fireplace & kitchen for about $120 a night! they're closer to canaan than snowshoe, but they'd work for either and are hella cheaper than anything near the resort!


----------



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> i've never ridden there, but from what i've heard it's a whole lot of nuthin'! i've heard it's more of a skiers joint.
> 
> being in hampton, massanutten can't be closer to you than the WV mountains, is it?
> 
> ...


....i wish. snowshow is almost 6 hours from where i am compared to 3 hours to either wintergreen or masanutten. the only place i have been so far is wintergreen. i plan on goin to pa sometime, but i'm more lookin to a place i can go to every week or 2. not to mention all the little trips i do are usually solo.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

then i suggest you move outta the va beach area or take up surfing instead!

or try massanutten. maybe it's alright. i just peeped the trail map & it's comparable to the pa mountains. 

ouch! it's pretty fucking expensive though! $64 for an 8 hour flex on the weekend.

so why don't you have anyone to ride with? if you want to try massanutten i'll meet up with you & give it a whirl.


----------



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

i'm a noob. jus started the end of last season. not too many people around here are as pressed to go as me. i can probably count on a few people to do it as an occasional trip type thing, but not a regular thing. right now ill ride anywhere to get my skill level up tho, so ill probably try massanutten next


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

that's cool. well i don't mind riding with a newb so if you ever want to meet up at massanutten just holla and i'll see if i can get out. i wouldn't mind checking it out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

I actually work at Wintergreen and we had some sweet conditions saturday early morning to afternoon. Wintergreen is kind of sad these days it's really hit or miss. Wintergreen is a morning ski resort. Massanutten's terrain and conditions I feel are worse except their park is outstanding, plus they only have 4 real runs. Bryce is in VA too but it is very small. Have you looked up Ski Sugar Mountain in NC? You should go to Snowshoe it is the best you will get mid-atlantic but be careful and check the weather, I went Sunday after rain and then it froze so it was very very ICY, probably the largest amount of ice I have ever ridden. I love mange traction!

*EDIT* 
Also, keep up those solo trips man! You will notice you really hone in on your skills when you do it. I drive 3 hours a lot to Snowshoe by myself and I have a blast!


----------



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

yea, i was actually there saturday. whats up with the snow machines, are they always on full blast like that? i've never heard of the other places, but imma prolly check them out. the reason i was really lookin into masanutten is because they had a real season pass as apposed to the one wintergreen has when you can only use it sometimes. any other spots in va i should know about?


----------

